# Donation totals for Snuggles and Daisy



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry, I have taken this long, but the donations were still trickling in. I got one more this morning, but decided I should tally it up
You guys have really been a huge help and cant THANK-YOU all enough !!!!!!
The total that I have from the Pay Pal, was $2,180.00 and then I have two checks for $125.00 to add to that . 
I know Pay Pal takes a small fee, but am sure we will have at least the $2,000 to cover a good portion of Daisy and Snuggles bills.
Bless you all and your generous hearts. Daisy and Snuggles Thank-you and all the future Rescues that we will be able to help with your funds. 
I am waiting for update pics from Deb for Daisy but she is doing great. 
Thanks to Bron for posting the updates on Snuggles too. 
I'd give you all a hugs if I could, Edie


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my word Edie, that is wonderful. Amen.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

WOOHOO! Go us! Hooray for SM! 

I know this is only a small part of what is needed Edie, and I hope that we can all continue to help AMA rescue out in any way we can.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wowza :w00t: - that's great. :chili::chili: I'm so proud of everyone giving from their hearts and their pocketbooks and praying for these little sweeties. :chili::chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think you* did* just give us all hugs Edie. I gave what I could, and it made me feel worthwhile. I think I will keep giving. It's just that when you have a picture of a dog that you know you can help...it makes it more compelling.Bless you all for the work you do. We here will all agree that _we _want to give _you_ hugs.:grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's wonderful, Edie. I'm so happy to have played a small part in the fundraising. Deb tells me that Daisy is doing gangbusters, she and Jops are even tolerating each other!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

YEAH!!!!:chili::chili::chili: I know it's not enough but I hope it helps and more will still come in.... plus we have a raffle coming up too,so hope that earns some "greens" for the cause!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

You are all fabulous people and I hope you feel very proud of your achievements. Donations came in from people who work to rescue all breeds of dogs - who well know what the inside of our So. Cal shelters are like and they gave, like they do to anything from pit bulls to chihuahuas to Heinz varieties. Donations from SM and from people in our neighborhoods - people who care about what happens to innocent companion animals. Good job every one of you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Can someone please repost the link for donations. I have not been on SM much & missed it!


----------

